# Need some advice about .44 Magnum & Special Revolvers ?



## ifithitu (Jul 22, 2016)

I want to buy a .44 revoler,now these two or out of my budget range Colt & S&W. Now that out of the way,I need advice about the Taurus 444 Ultralite Magnum,2.25", Taurus 44SS4 Magnum, 4"barrels. Charter Arms Bulldog.44 Special,2.25"barrel.Which one is the better buy in your opinion? Thanks:smt1099


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Since Taurus is having major quality problems & recalls, as well as the worst customer service in the industry, I'd avoid them like the plague. If I had to get a cheap gun from your list, I'd choose the Charter Arms - slightly better than poor quality. But it is only chambered for 44 Special (thankfully). If you aren't familiar with calibers, a 44 Magnum will fire both Magnum & 44 Special, but a 44 Special revolver will not fire 44 Magnum.

In Magnum calibers, I'd get a Ruger.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

win231 said:


> In Magnum calibers, I'd get a Ruger.


I don't have any 44 (I want to keep the ammo variation small .22, .380, 38, 357, 45, ...).

But Ruger revolvers are nice shooters.

While I have been lucky with my Taurus weapons, there are many unhappy owners here. Both of mine were older ones.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

ifithitu said:


> I want to buy a .44 revoler,now these two or out of my budget range Colt & S&W. Now that out of the way,I need advice about the Taurus 444 Ultralite Magnum,2.25", Taurus 44SS4 Magnum, 4"barrels. Charter Arms Bulldog.44 Special,2.25"barrel.Which one is the better buy in your opinion? Thanks:smt1099


There is such a huge difference between .44 Magnum and .44 Special that I have to question your goals.
What do you seek to accomplish, by buying an "ultralight" .44 Magnum snubbie revolver, an "ultralight" four-inch .44 Magnum, or a snubbie .44 Special?

Do you know that most people who buy .44 Magnum revolvers shoot "only" .44 Special cartridges in them? Do you know why that is?
Have you ever shot a .44 Magnum pistol? How 'bout a .44 Special?

How much pistol-shooting experience do you have?


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

Totally agree. Always wanted the big gun experience. Picked up a ruger super redhawk 7.5bbl. at a gun show for an awesome price. First trip to the range was not pleasant. Never shot a .44 magnum before and was not ready for that much power. Bear in mind this is a large frame revolver weighing in at 53ozs. Can't imagine shooting a snub nose light weight model-doesn't sound like funas much as it does punishment. Anyways,through many more trips to the range and trying different holds, I am happy to say I'm up to an "ok" shot with it. More importantly to me, I now enjoy shooting it, but not more than a few trips through the cylinder per visit.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

First question is why? Second question have you fire a big bore revolver before? Next I would recommend looking for a used 6" but if you really want a compact I have had a Charter Arms Bulldog since the late 70s and it has served me well for it purpose but I am not going out to the range and put a 100 rounds through it for fun either.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I have owned both a Charter Arms Bulldog in 44 Special and a couple of .44 Magnums, one being a S&W Model 29 and one being a Ruger Super Blackhawk. They have different purposes altogether. The Bulldog was a small light weight carry gun and the other two were deer and wild pig hunting weapons. I still have the Ruger and have taken many a deer and pig with it over the years. And NO, I don't shoot 44 Special in my 44 Magnum Chambered handguns. I don't find the recoil particularly heavy in any of them, but if I had to rate recoil, I'd probably rate the little Bulldog shooting 44 Special as having more because of it's small weight and grip, comparatively and as I remember. 

As far as which to buy, I'm with the others. You have to decide your needs first. What do you want to accomplish? Is it hunting, personal defense, target shooting or just showing off? If it is just the latter, get the baddest looking one. If it's hunting, get a 44 magnum in a 6 inch or longer barrel and spend the time training with it, starting with maybe 44 Special and working up to full hunting rounds. If you intend this for home or personal defense, there might be better choices, but I'd probably opt for the smaller Bulldog. Just train with it and learn its limitations. It's a light gun and I'd avoid overly hot loads. Years ago, I had a friend who broke one with heavy loads of H110. 

This is my personal opinion and speculation. Take time to train and take care. 

Craig


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Neither one would be my choice. Get a Ruger single action? or a Ruger Redhawk? They are tough and are accurate. jmo


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

357 mag in a 2 5/8"N frame is about all the recoil I want. 44 mag is one heck of a round. I would go with a quality manufacturer even if you have to go used.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

win231 said:


> Since Taurus is having major quality problems & recalls, as well as the worst customer service in the industry, *I'd avoid them like the plague.* If I had to get a cheap gun from your list, I'd choose the Charter Arms - slightly better than poor quality. But it is only chambered for 44 Special (thankfully). If you aren't familiar with calibers, a 44 Magnum will fire both Magnum & 44 Special, but a 44 Special revolver will not fire 44 Magnum.
> 
> In Magnum calibers, I'd get a Ruger.


Great advise! I've got a bunch of .44 Magnums. An S&W Model 29 4' barrel, a 629 2 3/4' barrel, Ruger Redhawk 7 1/2' barrel and a Redhawk Talo 2 3/4' barrel. The Model 29 first came with an 8 3/8' barrel I put thousands of rounds through that so much so that I wore out the forcing cone and replaced it with a 4' barrel. Other than that the gun held up well. I initially bought it because I wanted the biggest, baddest, loudest handgun on the market at the time. A "Dirty Harry" type of thing I guess? I really didn't give a shit about the recoil, I just wanted to have fun making a lot of noise and blasting away at unopened soda and shit beer cans along with blowing holes through abandoned cars. I then bought the Redhawk when it first hit the market. The big .44's with the short barrels are the only one's at least to me that the recoil is brutal.

Of the big .44's the Ruger is a much beefier gun than the S&W's. The Ruger is built to withstand 300 grain "Bufffalo Bore" ammunition whereas the S&W's are not. Although I gotta' say that I put at least 10,000 magnum loads out of that Smith before changing the barrel.

I don't see much practical purpose other than a back up gun for hunting for the big .44's. They're too big and bulky for everyday carry. For self defense the .44 Specials would be a better choice if only because it can be shot more accurately because of it's mild recoil. In which case a compact .45 semi auto is better suited for that purpose as it holds more rounds and is much easier to conceal and control while rapid firing.

I bought my .44's only because I wanted them and hadda' have them.


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

All posters have good advice. However, the statements by SteveM1911A1 and Craigh are the most enlightening.

The 'big' .44 Magnums are for full power when needed. The 'small' Charter .44 Special is for self-defense primarily. 

For the fun of firing a large bore handgun with the least amount of discomfort and inconvenience, I'd go with the Ruger Super Blackhawk. At the same time, they are not easy to hide and carry. Open carrying in an exposed belt holster isn't so bad, but concealed, they are rather inconvenient.


----------

